# la meilleure station d'accueil...



## PDD (8 Avril 2010)

Je voudrais acheter une station d'accueil pour mon Ipod, essentiellement pour écouter du classique, la qualité du son doit passer avant la portabilité. Merci de me conseiller avant mon achat. Amicalement à tous.


----------



## TiteLine (11 Avril 2010)

Bonjour,

En fait ce n'est pas une "simple station d'accueil" que tu cherches mais plutôt un système d'enceinte permettant le chargement de l'iPod? Tu ne dis pas non plus si tu comptes y laisser une somme rondelette ou pas.

Si c'est le cas, tu peux regarder du côté de Bowers & Wilkins, il paraît que même le mini Zeppelin est performant pour du classique (en fait, il serait plus performant pour la musique classique que pour les autres styles).

Personnellement, j'écoute du classique sur un Zeppelin et le résultat est plutôt pas mal. 

Tu peux également tester diverses enceintes à la Fnac et dans les autres enseignes.

Sinon, j'ai entendu parler du Geneva Sound System mais je n'ai pas pu tester. :rose:


----------



## PDD (11 Avril 2010)

Merci de la réponse, le budget n'est pas ma préoccupation principale mais c'est la qualité du son qui m'intéresse avant tout (et un peu la portabilité). Bonne idée pour la Fnac et la possibilité d'y essayer mon Ipod. Certains test signale la bonne qualité de la Logitech pure fi elite mais ce modèle existe t-il encore?


----------



## frolick10 (11 Avril 2010)

salut, 

Le big ipig est très bien pour le son 4.1, et transportable avec sa batterie intégrée, port USB, SD + télécommande.

Reste qu'il faut aimer le look...  

http://www.macway.com/fr/product/14430/big-pig-ipig-blanc-avec-batterie-haute-capacite-enceintes-et-dock-pour-ipodip.html


----------



## PDD (11 Avril 2010)

Surprenant comme look, effectivement...


----------



## frolick10 (12 Avril 2010)

PDD a dit:


> Surprenant comme look, effectivement...



Visiblement tu n'es pas fan? 

Perso, je craque pour ses oreilles tactiles pour gérer le volume qui sort de celle ci ainsi que des yeux. Le "caisson de bass" est dessous.
Pour info sa bouche qui s'illumine (vert).

Non sérieux le son est vraiment bon pour 89e sur macway lorsqu'il est en promo.

Il y a différentes couleurs... dont rose


----------



## PDD (12 Avril 2010)

C'est vrais que mes petits enfants adoreraient... en plus de la qualité et du prix.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Avril 2010)

Pour écouter du classique, le mieux est encore un dock pour iPod branché sur un ensemble hi-fi de salon.

Bon évidemment, pour la portabilité, c'est pas terrible comme solution. :rateau: 

Quant aux enceintes pour iPod, le choix dépend surtout de l'usage qu'on veut en faire (remplacer totalement un équipement de salon, usage de "petite chaîne hifi" dans sa chambre,...) et de ce qu'on en attend.

Mais je ne crois pas que pour la qualité sonore, même en y mettant le prix, on puisse atteindre les sommets vertigineux qu'on atteint avec des équipements hi-fi haut de gamme  et qui ne coûtent pas forcément plus cher que certaines enceintes pour iPod.

Et selon ce qu'on cherche exactement, la solution peut aussi bien être une enceinte à 100 euros qu'une enceinte à 600 euros.


----------



## TiteLine (12 Avril 2010)

Ouep, c'est clair que ça ne remplacera jamais un équipement Hi-Fi haut de gamme  

Il faut aussi prendre en compte la conversion des fichiers audio lors de la numérisation. On perd en qualité.

L'iPig a tout de même des qualités, à commencer par son prix. Il ne s'agit pas d'un haut de gamme mais "rapport qualité-prix" il est vraiment bien placé. 
Le mieux serait tout de même de tester en magasin (parce que si on arrive à être emballé dans un grand espace bruyant, à la maison c'est forcément mieux 

Tout dépend également de ce que tu cherches. une enceinte te permettant d'écouter ton iPod dans de "bonnes conditions" et un peu "partout" et là, l'iPig est plutôt sympa, ou si c'est supposé "remplacer" une chaîne hi fi.

Après, tu peux trouver du Bose à 800  euros(pas certaine que ce soit plus "concluant" que le Zeppelin), du Geneva encore plus cher (jamais testé mais j'ai une collègue qui a une de ces enceintes et qui en est très contente)  mais ça, c'est plutôt destiné à remplacer une chaîne Hi FI et ce n'est plus très transportable.
http://www.genevalab.com/v/vspfiles/V4_Backup/products.html


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Avril 2010)

Enrin a dit:


> Ouep, c'est clair que ça ne remplacera jamais un équipement Hi-Fi haut de gamme
> 
> Il faut aussi prendre en compte la conversion des fichiers audio lors de la numérisation. On perd en qualité.
> 
> ...



Les enceintes pour iPod type Zeppelin peuvent très bien remplacer  une chaîne hi-fi mais une chaîne hi-fi standard, pas trop bas de gamme (genre micro-chaîne) mais pas haut de gamme non plus.


----------



## TiteLine (12 Avril 2010)

Je suis bien d'accord en ce qui concerne le Zeppelin 

Je pense virer ma chaîne Pioneer bien fatiguée, il la remplace déjà au quotidien tout en prenant moins de place.  :love::love::love: Mais il est clair qu'il ne rivalisera pas avec une chaîne haut de gamme qui attendra en ce qui me concerne (faudrait d'abord que je déménage pour pouvoir vraiment en profiter et ce n'est pas à l'ordre du jour )

Maintenant si on a déjà du très bon matériel Hi Fi et qu'on peut le connecter, si on veut juste un dock pour écouter dans une autre pièce ou sur la terrasse, un iPig ou d'autres enceintes moins onéreuses que le Zepellin peuvent très bien suffire.

Mais le Zeppelin est déjà très bon car on perçoit la différence entre la musique encodée en Apple Lossless et les fichiers AAC 

Comme j'ai tout exporté en AAC (par défaut) ... j'ai du pain sur la planche.  En revanche, pas le choix sur le store ... AAC et puis c'est tout


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Avril 2010)

Enrin a dit:


> Maintenant si on a déjà du très bon matériel Hi Fi et qu'on peut le connecter, si on veut juste un dock pour écouter dans une autre pièce ou sur la terrasse, un iPig ou d'autres enceintes moins onéreuses que le Zepellin peuvent très bien suffire.



Pour le connecter à du matériel hi-fi, il faut un dock pour iPod et des prises audio (libres) sur le matériel hifi en question.

Dans ces conditions, on peut effectivement assurer assurer la portabilité avec une enceinte iPig, moins onéreuse que le Zeppelin.

Cela dit, dans le cas présent, même s'il n'a rien de tout ça, un ensemble hi-fi de salon (+ le dock pour l'iPod) + enceinte iPig peut être une solution.


----------



## TiteLine (12 Avril 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Pour le connecter à du matériel hi-fi, il faut un dock pour iPod et des prises audio (libres) sur le matériel hifi en question.
> 
> Dans ces conditions, on peut effectivement assurer assurer la portabilité avec une enceinte iPig, moins onéreuse que le Zeppelin.
> 
> Cela dit, dans le cas présent, même s'il n'a rien de tout ça, un ensemble hi-fi de salon (+ le dock pour l'iPod) + enceinte iPig peut être une solution.



Tout à fait. Il reste à savoir ce qu'il cherche exactement 

Et l'iPig est également dispo à la Fnac, il est donc possible de le tester.

Et j'édite le reste car l'idée est peut être trop farfelue et sort du sujet


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Avril 2010)

effacé


----------



## PDD (12 Avril 2010)

J'ai été comparer l'IPIG (95) et le Logitech Pure-Fi Express Plus (55), sans hésiter j'ai pris le Logitech et je l'utilise depuis 2 heures en écoutant du classique (piano de Bach, sonates de Mozart,...) aucune déception sachant bien sur que ce n'est pas comparable avec ma chaine HiFi (ampli REVOX pro 2X100W, HP BW, lecteur cd DENON pro). Je le garde sans hésiter vu sa portabilité et sa qualité sonore indéniable. Il me reste à trouver une liaison entre ma chaine et l'Ipod (ou j'ai mis quasi tous mes cd...).
Amicalement à tous.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Avril 2010)

PDD a dit:


> Il me reste à trouver une liaison entre ma chaine et l'Ipod (ou j'ai mis quasi tous mes cd...).



C'est ça qu'il te faut (+ les câbles audio).


----------



## PDD (13 Avril 2010)

Oui, effectivement je vais passer à mon Apple store car c'est ce qui me manque encore.


----------



## TiteLine (13 Avril 2010)

PDD a dit:


> J'ai été comparer l'IPIG (95) et le Logitech Pure-Fi Express Plus (55), sans hésiter j'ai pris le Logitech et je l'utilise depuis 2 heures en écoutant du classique (piano de Bach, sonates de Mozart,...) aucune déception sachant bien sur que ce n'est pas comparable avec ma chaine HiFi (ampli REVOX pro 2X100W, HP BW, lecteur cd DENON pro). Je le garde sans hésiter vu sa portabilité et sa qualité sonore indéniable. Il me reste à trouver une liaison entre ma chaine et l'Ipod (ou j'ai mis quasi tous mes cd...).
> Amicalement à tous.



Effectivement, une petite station portable suffisait amplement pour écouter de la musique dans n'importe quelle pièce de la maison, voire, en vacances. Et pour le reste, tu pourras profiter de la musique de ton iPod en le reliant à ta chaîne


----------

